# Topwater in the surf?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I have been reading here and trying anywhere else to find info on surf fishing basics and ran across a topic about topwater baits in the surf that was pretty old and i can't find it again, but it did not anwer the question, only creat a new one for me. It said to throw about anything out and reel as fast as you can back in and hang on for the fun. It mentioned rogues, can i use my old tried and true bass rogues, are do i need bigger ones for the surf, or what is a decent topwater? i love to bass fish with the top water stuff, and this would be even more fun i think. I am leaving to come south to Perdido tomorrow, so whatever i can take out of the freshwater tackle boxes will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Pretty much anything that floats will work as long as it's flashy and makes some commotion. Make sure you tie on a 40+ lb leader or the ladyfish will rub right thru it. Then just reel in as fast as you can. I really don't think they care what you throw. I had my best success with a gold spoon retrieved right at the surface. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you catch anything else besides ladyfish?


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

ladyfish worth eating?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

No I don't eat Lady Fish, but they are fun to catch. They run and then jump like a minature tarpon. They are also a very bloody fish.


----------



## MCHawk (Jun 19, 2008)

Good shark bait.


----------

